# My canned purple potatoes look like pickles eeewwww



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm so bummed. The purple color is gone, they look like pickles. Of course they will taste fine but, you know, I was thinking they would can up purple. They were a slight shade lighter than raw after 2 min. cooking, before going into the jars.

I do know purple beans go green when they are cooked, but green beans look good. Green looking potatoes not so much. Thought I'd share!


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Sure bet they will taste good on a cold winters day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks old school. They will be delicious and will blend into soups and stews just fine!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL! My friend Diane would say you're not making mistakes, you're making memories. 

Bet you don't do that one again.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Too funny!

Might have to can mine in large round pieces so I don't confuse them with pickles! If the heat doesn't stunt the whole harvest.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

My blue ones turned whitish-tan.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I did this last year with my purple potatoes. I thought they would be so pretty in the jars. I was quite sad when I opened my canner lid.


----------

